

Ask HN: How many of you play music? - bart

I think that most of people have the common passion - music.<p>Many people just listen and enjoy. But I would like to know, how many of hackers actually play the music and which music style?
======
adrianh
Acoustic guitar, mostly gypsy-jazz style (Django Reinhardt) and a lot of
fingerstyle.

I play with some gypsy-jazz bands in Chicago and post YouTube videos here:
<http://youtube.com/adrianholovaty> \-- more than 12,000 subscribers! :-)

~~~
eguanlao
Co-creator of Django here, everyone. "Mad props" to you, Mr. Holovaty, for
Django. Oh, and your guitar playing is great.

------
ntoll
I'm a classically trained musician (Royal College of Music) and played
professionally for a couple of years before getting into software development.
My brother is also a musician turned developer and this seems to be a common
career path among former college friends.

 _I_ play all sorts of music (not just classical) and will listen to most
things.

A life without music is truly empty.

------
colomon
I play bassoon in orchestra and piano on my own (though I'm very rusty at the
latter).

My main musical outlet these days is traditional dance music, primarily from
Ireland (with a strong focus on South Sligo) and Newfoundland. I play whistle
reasonably well and I'm working on learning wooden flute and one-row button
accordion. I write tunes in this style as well.

------
joshsharp
This has been asked before: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=428776>

and my comment from that thread: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=428969>

~~~
Retric
Thanks for the link I found: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=429043> to
be an interesting take.

I have zero intrest in Music and don't link CS with Math. While I was well
above average in math, relative to the average person, I am a far better
programmer and consider it a compleatly seperate toppic.

PS: My college DiffEQ teacher got annoyed when I said I had little intrest in
getting a masters in Math. I wonder how many programmers have the talent, but
lack the intrest.

~~~
menloparkbum
The Knuth comment was very interesting. I majored in Math and everyone in the
math department played some sort of instrument, even if it was the
stereotypical "nerdy kid forced to play the violin". Since I left school and
been in industry I'd say maybe 1 in 50 I meet play an instrument. However,
probably 4/5 of programmers I meet are bicyclists, or at least at own an
overpriced bike.

------
ewiethoff
I sing in a couple opera companies in New York City.

------
sofal
I'm a drummer and I'm saving up for this bad boy:
[http://www.yamaha.com/drums/drumproductdetail.html?CNTID=568...](http://www.yamaha.com/drums/drumproductdetail.html?CNTID=568160)

Oh, and I would rather stab myself with a fork than play punk.

~~~
turkishrevenge
"Oh, and I would rather stab myself with a fork than play punk." good for you,
but music should be emotive and a 20-minute Neil Pert drum solo is hardly
emotive. If you equate technical mastery of an (needlessly expensive)
instrument as the sole determining factor of musical enjoyment, I feel sorry
for you. I cannot see the appeal of some technical wizard like Yngwie
Malsteen. It's really, boring music at its core. Instrumental competence does
not mean good song writing.

~~~
gruseom
I agree, but this is a harder problem than it sounds. What's satisfying to the
musician and what's satisfying to the listener are often different. Many
musicians are interested in things that are hard or unusual to play. But most
great music is simple or at least has an emotionally accessible, simple core.
To have both an intellectual/technical engagement with the instrument and an
emotional engagement with the listener is not always easy. The intellectual
side is seductive, especially for the hacker type of musician.

The greatness of punk rock was that it swept aside (or more precisely pissed
all over) bombastic competence in favor of immediate vitality, which is much
closer to what music is all about. But something like that inevitably becomes
a formula and then you have the worst of both worlds: stupid and boring.

------
gamache
I play primarily drums, though often I putz around on whatever gut-harp is
within arm's reach. When I was playing in a band, we were a two-piece
grind/death band; we were also another two-piece doing instrumental rock. I
also play in a roughly annual Halloween Misfits cover band with some other
rock dudes from the area. _(Confidential to sofal: if punk is easy to play,
you're playing too slow. :)_

Gear: I have a Mapex Saturn 3pc (24x22 kick, 15x15 mounted tom, 18x16 floor
tom) with a 14x7 Ludwig Black Beauty snare. More of less is more. :D Also,
whatever cymbals I haven't killed yet -- right now it's Sabian crashes and
hats, 24" Paiste ride, 18" Wuhan china.

------
sidmitra
I play my desk, the hand rest on the chair... i even play with my laptop
keyboard when i'm on a role coding.

And i'm proud of it too :-)

------
haseman
In our software office of 14, 4 do not play a musical instrument

------
j2d2
I currently play guitar in a rock band called Shipyards
(www.myspace.com/shipyards). We're based in NYC.

I used to play in a band called First Aid Kit (before the swedes used the
name) and before we broke up we had the amazing experience of spending a month
opening for Finch (punk rock from California) playing to between 300 and 1000
kids.

I've played guitar since I was 12 and start with Metallica and Nirvana. I also
play drums.

------
bwanab
Tenor and Soprano Sax, Electric and Acoustic Guitar, Flute, plus lots of
synths, sampling, electronic production. Style is mostly rock in a broad
interpretation of the meaning of the word. This is a before work in the
morning, after kids go to sleep at night activity, though. If I could just
give up on that sleeping part in between....

------
Maciek416
I don't play but I compose quite a bit (mostly random electronic styles) for
my own personal listening.

~~~
tamas
I've been an amateur composer for a decade, and picked up guitar recently.

On a side note, coding VSI instruments and then utilizing them in my music can
be really gratifying. (And sometimes annoying too, when after dozens of man-
hours it still sounds like aliased hell.)

------
stcredzero
I've played Irish Traditional music on the tinwhistle for over 20 years. I've
taught it in schools that are part of Comhaltas Ceoltóirí Éireann and
qualified to compete in the All-Ireland. (And never stood a chance. I'm agog
at how much musical talent there is in Ireland.)

------
GavinB
Not in a band presently, but do some recording for fun. Sample:
<http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/379399/So%20Far%20Beyond.mp3>

------
danielzarick
I am not a hacker by any means, but I do have a band. If you want to check us
out I would love to hear your thoughts: www.myspace.com/augustmoonis or you
can download our whole EP for free here:
<http://www.ifyoumakeit.com/album/august-moon/strategy-truck/>

Unfortunately we never play shows (tonight is the first in 6 months) since I
have moved off to Chicago from Louisville, KY where we originate. But it is
always fun when we get a chance.

------
flooha
I play guitar and drums. I did the band thing 15 years ago and had some local
success with a band called Uncle Knucklefunk. Our high point was opening up
for Ace Frehley (who had no desire to even say hi to us by the way, which was
devastating for our other guitar player whose idol was Ace.)

Now I play drums more than guitar, just because I enjoy it more. I have two
boys who are both amazing on drums. The funny part is that I didn't teach them
much. They learned by playing Rock Band and they're both better than me now.

------
tricky
I play guitar. I'm always in a band or two. Mostly synth-rock bands. Lately,
I've been trying to put together a cuddlecore-twee-grindcore thing with a lot
of moog. We'll see how that goes.

------
eguanlao
I sing. I took voice lessons for many years, and was "president" of my high
school choir for two consecutive years. I love jazz and adult contemporary. I
sang two songs at the Green Mill Lounge in Chicago: "Come Fly with Me" and
"Summer Wind." I can also play guitar; I took lessons when I was a teenager. I
also taught myself the electric bass, including the slap-and-pop technique.
And, I taught myself the piano, which I love but don't play as much as I would
like.

------
jasongullickson
These days the instrument I play most is acoustic guitar, primarily out of
convenience.

In the past (and when time allows) I've made almost anything into an
instrument, and recorded styles that range from classical to noise.

For me the music I make has more to do with the context in which it is made
than a purposeful selection of style, instruments and genre.

------
spencerfry
Does Rock Band count? I'm Expert on guitar and bass. ;)

More seriously, I do sing some and I took a few years of African drums.

------
phugoid
Guitar, electric and acoustic. I'm very much out of practice these days - my
two year old son is the priority. He already has musical taste - he comes over
and mutes my strings whenever I play!

I love playing some of those old Celtic tunes I grew up listening to in Cape
Breton, meant for violin but nice on guitar as well.

------
pie
I play drums, trumpet, accordion, guitar, bass, keyboard, banjo, and whatever
else I get my hands on.

Putting together a complex song with audio software -- wiring together effects
and virtual instruments and tweaking MIDI programs and settings -- feels
remarkably similar to working through a medium-sized software project.

------
humbledrone
I play music in many different styles; from electronica to folk. When I
recently bought a banjo, my girlfriend forced me to count how many musical
instruments I had. I lost track around 14... The only problem is that with my
time divided between them I never have a chance to get very good at any of
them.

------
spooneybarger
guitar. punk rock. krylls.com.

there, i got the url in. sweet.

------
Gibbon
I play keyboards, guitar and just started learning the drums. Plus I'm typing
this from my studio full of equipment. Synths, samplers, drum machines etc,
mostly used for house and breaks tracks.

Also played the trombone in school until I was kicked out for improvising all
the time.

------
flashgordon
play carnatic violin and sing (south indian classical)... used to hate it in
school.. what an idiot!!!

------
TallGuyShort
I play piano, and I kind of have my own style. I can read music, but I
generally take a melody, syncopate it, and add my own harmonies and nuances as
I play it, by ear. Lately I've been taking guitar tabs, transferring them to
the piano, and then tinkering with those.

------
newy
Tangential question - can any of you recommend the best way of going about
learning how to play the piano. Is the only way a tutor? I've picked up
playing guitar for following tabs and YouTube videos, but don't seem to be
having the same luck with piano.

------
maggie
Organ, piano, bassoon; used to play the first two at
weddings/funerals/receptions and substitute-play at various churches. I'm not
so good at the bassoon.

My favorite is chamber music, but I haven't even had time for jam sessions the
past year or so...

------
zkz
I tried and I'm horrible. I'd really like to be a good musician but I spend my
time programming and reading and drawing and writing and not doing music, so
I'm not good at that (also I'm naturally awful). I'm a good programmer, but
very bad at music.

------
mitechka
Acoustic guitar, recorder, ukulele, djembe. I have a small collection of folk
instruments and try to learn to play each one of them at least a little bit,
so I can play (or at least produce semi-musical sounds from) things like duduk
and rababah :)

------
john_marsch
I try to play a guitar, but rarely have I the time lately trying to find the
time to learn scheme and tcl/tk at the same time during some occasional
readings of tao/zen/scifi literature. I try to keep myself busy, it wears off
the time :)

------
surgesg
I consider myself a composer first, but I code my own laptop instruments and
have experimented with networked performance as well.
<http://www.uwm.edu/~gssurges/>

------
Gertm
I play guitar in a band. Mostly pop/blues/soul/rock, and a tiny bit of jazz.

------
abyssknight
I'm a percussionist with a miniscule amount of guitar knowledge. :) As far as
style, I've played everything from big band music and hymns through scream-o.
I prefer not to lock into a style of anything.

------
maryrosecook
Have a solo band: <http://werenotthecoolkids.com>

Kind of pop/noise/experimental; to put it another way: a noise band playing
pretty melodies.

------
dkasper
Trumpet player, played lead in jazz and principal in orchestra when i was in
college. Also done some random shows with local rock bands looking for a horn
player and church cantatas at the holidays.

------
s-phi-nl
I have studied classical violin for almost 11 years, and am in an orchestra. I
also like to sing (some mix between songs from musicals, hymns, and classical
music, in about that order).

------
runningskull
I play 5-string banjo, 3-finger style. It grabbed hold of me and now it just
sucks up my time.

But it's worth it. I'm getting pretty good, so who cares about doing actual
work. :D

------
robbiecanuck
I played trombone through college (jazz band). Now I play bass and sing in a
rock/blues band that gigs once or twice per month. I also hack around on
guitar.

------
seertaak
I play guitar, sing, and compose for the Signals.
(<http://www.myspace.com/thesignalsuk>)

~~~
bart
Do you think that bands like Signals would like to auction their unique things
(guitar, signed tshirt, special call ... like NIN drummer) to get some
revenue?

~~~
access_denied
The standard is to do that to rise some funds for charity. I don't think you
can change that into a business, becuase a band who would change from charity
to profit would come of too greedy and self-important. You won't be able to
sell that to the cool-kids.

~~~
bart
I think that you ha ve a good point of view. But I think that it is normal for
bands to sell their own stuff on the concerts, etc.
<http://mashable.com/2009/02/20/josh-freese-album-promotion> took it step
further and he is selling package for USD 75K. Do you see it too greedy? I
think that fans are ok with it, but there is a problem, that similar package
can be bought just by few guys.

------
dc2k08
piano/keyboards - have my eyes on one of these:
[http://www.clavia.se/main.asp?tm=Products&clpm=Nord_Stag...](http://www.clavia.se/main.asp?tm=Products&clpm=Nord_Stage_EX&clnsm=Information)

by the way, 4 part series on music theory that's worth a watch:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PnbOWi6f_IM>

------
paul9290
Piano, guitar and sing the songs I write. I had the urge to start learning to
play when I started hearing songs in my head Id never heard before.

------
TrevorJ
I play the guitar and from time-to-time I lay down some random midi tracks and
generally just mess around with various sequencer software.

------
mullr
Electric guitar at the moment. Blues, jazz lately.

------
xcombinator
I play the computer, using my own programs to make-create music. Playing a
standard instrument bores me(too much repetition).

------
Oompa
I played Violin for 5 years, but quit two years ago. I just don't have the
time to practice anymore, going to GATech.

------
d3vvnull
Vocals, guitar, and keyboards. I semi-frequently record tracks in GarageBand.
I ping-pong between rock and trip hop.

------
cousin_it
I'm an amateur with no formal training; play fingerstyle guitar, sing and
beatbox. Love jamming in the street.

------
grnknight
Acoustic guitar - mostly folk and alternative rock. And typically it's just
for myself or my family. :)

------
adw
Guitar, bass, keys/electronics (laptop, Tenori-On), and I sort of sing a bit.
Used to play violin.

------
wfarr
Single reeds and a bit of piano and percussion.

Classically trained, but I do a lot of jazz too.

------
noahlt
Classically trained violinist, though my forte is in improvisation (classical,
rock, and jazz).

------
thebryce
Guitar, bass guitar, double bass, and most low brass. Progressive rock, blues,
and jazz, baby.

------
mildavw
Jazz Bass - <http://duoroyale.com>

------
pshc
Violin, saxophone, learning the bass. Mostly jazzy style, but all-around.

------
nickfox
Hard rock with red left-handed stratocaster... Crank it up, baybee!! :o)

------
ilivewithian
I'm learning the piano at the moment, I'm learning classical music.

------
tjr
I play piano/B3 organ and bass guitar, mostly jazz/gospel.

------
vollmond
Classical violin, as well as acoustic and rock guitar.

------
antirez
I play guitar and bongos for fun with my friends.

------
gintas
Piano (classical/jazz). A little djembe too.

------
ken
I'm in the middle of a taiko apprenticeship.

------
ssharp
drums, guitar, piano/keyboards in that order.

i write melodic alt rock songs and produce hip hop as well.

------
neuromanta
I play on harmonica, blues mostly

------
evilneanderthal
drummer, gothenburg-style metal

------
tamersalama
Piano. Classical. Used To.

------
TheSOB88
I am an ex-trombone, bass singer, and arranger of the Gamer Symphony
Orchestra, an 80-person student orchestra at UMD College Park that plays
exclusively video game music. Check us out here:
<http://umd.gamersymphony.org/>

We've done a wide range of songs. Stuff from Mother 3, Zelda, Kirby, Halo,
Tetris, the works. We've got recordings on the site. Our last concert
attracted 1100 people. I'm very proud to be a part of it.

